# leading across



## nowa

Hola. Siguiendo con mis términos aeronáuticos. La frase que tengo dudas es " Leading across", la interpreto como "cruce principal de pista" pero no estoy seguro.


----------



## Quetzali

Hola Nowa:
Yo creo que necesitamos más contexto ya que la traducción pudiera ser “conduciendo/orientando a través de”


----------



## nowa

Quetzali: Tenés razón, a veces no es tan simple como parece. Te pongo en situación, estoy viendo conflictos que se generan en el tráfico de un aeropuerto, te transcribo el planteo. " A second problem area is taxiway Z crossing runway 13/31. A right turn is required when crossing 13 to taxiway Z on the opposite side. There are two taxi lines *leading across.* If you follow the wrong one, you could end up with a conflict whit arrival trafic on runway 13. In this situacion, advise ATC immediately and get off the runway as quickly as possible.


----------



## fenixpollo

Mi sugerencia: Hay dos rayas para rodar que la atraviesan (la pista 13/31).


----------



## nowa

Gracias Fenix: Podríamos decir "··· que hay dos lineas que conducen al cruce", que opinas?


----------



## fenixpollo

Según mi entender, las rayas/líneas atraviesan/cruzan la pista 13. No dice que las rayas se cruzan la una a la otra, o a dónde conducen. Solamente dice que las rayas "cruzan por" (across) la pista 13.  Lo de "leading" es un verbo que en este contexto se entiende como sinónimo de "to cross" o "to go". Te doy unos ejemplos de varias maneras de decir lo mismo:

...there are two taxi lines leading across runway 13...
...there are two taxi lines going across runway 13...
...there are two taxi lines running across runway 13...
...there are two taxi lines that cross runway 13...


----------



## Quetzali

Hola Nowa;
Mientras más leo el texto, más me da la impresión de hablar de líneas (vías) por donde los taxis deben circular para llegar a los diferentes puntos del aeropuerto. 
Lamento no poder hacer más.
Feliz fin de semana


----------



## fenixpollo

Quetzali, creo que se trata de líneas pintadas en la pista de aterrizaje, para guiar los aviones del terminal hacia la pista correcta. "Taxi" en este contexto es un verbo que significa "rodar" -- la acción de manejar un avión cuando está aterrizado.  Para mí, el texto está diciendo que estas líneas son confusas, porque si un piloto está en la pista de aterrizaje no. 13, y sigue la línea equivocada, puede terminar en un lugar peligroso.


----------



## Quetzali

Gracias Fenix.
¿En ese cao se podría decir? 
“existen dos líneas o vías que llevan al cruce”


----------



## fenixpollo

No creo, porque para mí, "que llevan al cruce" quiere decir que las dos líneas que terminan en un cruce de caminos/pistas. El texto original lo interpreto de esa manera: hay dos líneas que atraviesan la pista 13, en medio de la pista, y que conducen hacia otros lados.


----------



## nowa

Haciendo un gráfico del área de conflicto, se observa que lo que quiere expresar el artículo es lo que bien analiza Fenix, "hay dos lineas que atraviesan la pista".
Gracias a Fenix y a Quetzali por la predisposición.


----------

